# PKW Anhänger für Schlauchboot



## Felipe95 (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich überlege mir einen kleinen Anhänger für mein Auto zu kaufen, mit dem ich mein 3m Zeepter Schlauchboot im aufgebauten Zustand transportieren kann.

Daher wollte ich hier Mal nachfragen, ob zufällig jemand das schon so handhabt und auf einem normalen kleinen Pkw Anhänger sein Schlauchboot transportiert?

Gibt es gute günstige Anhänger, die ihr hier empfehlen könnt und hättet ihr evtl. auch schon Tipps, wie man das Schlauchboot am besten auf dem Anhänger fixieren sollte?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Mai 2022)

Hi, Erfahrungen habe ich zwar nicht, aber so etwas ginge: https://solutions-seller.de/trailer/index.html
Das kann man bestimmt auch selber bauen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Mai 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich überlege mir einen kleinen Anhänger für mein Auto zu kaufen, mit dem ich mein 3m Zeepter Schlauchboot im aufgebauten Zustand transportieren kann.


Hallo Felix,
bist du dir sicher ständig mit Hänger fahren zu wollen?
Ok, wenn es nur bis zum nächsten See um die Ecke ist kann man das ja mal machen, aber weitere Strecken mit 80 oder 100 Km/h fahren zu müssen würde mich nerven
Zudem benötigst du einen Abstellplatz für den Hänger 
Mein Sohn stand auch vor diesem Problem, allerdings nutzt er sein Schlauchboot sehr oft und er fährt damit auch mehrfach im Jahr nach Frankreich
Er hat sich einen Bus gekauft, da passt sein Schlauchboot aufgepummt hinein


----------



## Felipe95 (3. Mai 2022)

Im Moment ist es noch eine Überlegung.
Eine Garage habe ich, wo aktuell noch mein Motorrad drin steht, welches ich aber kaum nutze.
Daher die Überlegung das zu verkaufen und für den Erlös Anhänger-Kupplung und Anhänger zu kaufen.

In erster Linie würde ich das für Gewässer im Umkreis von 30-50km nutzen oder eben Mal für 100km mehr aber denke ich nicht.

Für einen Bus als Zweitauto bräuchte man ja im Prinzip noch mehr Platz und hat zudem noch Unterhalts- und Wartungskosten.
Davon abgesehen passt da auch kein 3m Schlauchboot rein.

Das Problem mit meinem Schlauchboot ist halt, dass ich es auf Grund des großen Transport und Aufbauaufwand kaum nutze, wenn ich es aber immer auf dem Anhänger habe und selbst für Kurztrips nur die Kupplung anhängen muss, wäre das schon ein riesen Vorteil.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Thomas. (3. Mai 2022)

schau mal hier, mein Anhänger da geht einiges mit ein 3m wäre kein Problem Bild 1,5,7


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Mai 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schau mal hier, mein Anhänger da geht einiges mit ein 3m wäre kein Problem Bild 1,5,7



Schöner Anhänger ist das ein Auwärter?
Ich habe noch keinen vielseitigeren kleinen Anhänger entdeckt, Kumpel sein Vater hat so einen den leih ich mir öfter mal aus egal ob Sand,Kies oder Bohlen, Balken oder Bretter durch die beiden Klappen vorn und hinten, der ausziehbaren Deichsel, da hast du verdammt viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten... und dann auch noch mit Deckel kannte ich noch nicht



Gruß Frank


----------



## Felipe95 (3. Mai 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schau mal hier, mein Anhänger da geht einiges mit ein 3m wäre kein Problem Bild 1,5,7


Hallo Thomas,

ganz schlau werde ich daraus um ehrlich zu sein nicht, was davon jetzt am besten ist aber dein Schlauchboot auf Bild 7 scheint auch sehr klein zu sein.
Ein 3m Schlauchboot würde bestimmt ein gutes Stück überstehen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## yukonjack (3. Mai 2022)

Ein Schlauchboot hat doch den großen Vorteil, dass man die Luft ablassen kann. Dann passt das Ding doch in jedes Handschuhfach.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Mai 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen passt da auch kein 3m Schlauchboot rein.
> Gruß Felix


Mein Sohn transportiert im Ford Transit ein aufgepumptes 310 Schlauchboot 
Aber ist ok, jeder soll halt so wie es für ihn am besten passt


----------



## Thomas. (4. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Schöner Anhänger ist das ein Auwärter?


nein ein Böckmann, den habe ich mal aus der Not 2014 gekauft für 350€ die Deichsel ist nicht ausziehbar aber relativ lang was damals fast der Grund war warum ich ihn nicht wollte, heute würde ich ihn auf Grund dessen nicht mehr hergeben datt Ding ist ein MacGyver 


Felipe95 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ganz schlau werde ich daraus um ehrlich zu sein nicht, was davon jetzt am besten ist aber dein Schlauchboot auf Bild 7 scheint auch sehr klein zu sein.
> Ein 3m Schlauchboot würde bestimmt ein gutes Stück überstehen.
> ...


das Schlauchboot ist 2m o. 2,10m ein 3m bekomme ich ohne Probleme da rauf ebenso ein 4m was dann nach hinten etwas übersteht.
das Boot auf Bild 1 hatte über 3m (und Bocke schwer)und steht zusätzlich auf einen dafür gebauten (Boot und Hänger) Handslipwagen so das ich ohne Probleme das Ding alleine auf und abladen konnte.
auf Bild 2 ist über 4m.


----------



## Felipe95 (5. Mai 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, Erfahrungen habe ich zwar nicht, aber so etwas ginge: https://solutions-seller.de/trailer/index.html
> Das kann man bestimmt auch selber bauen.


Das sieht eigentlich echt nicht verkehrt aus. Nutzt hier jemand das System und kann einen Anhänger dazu empfehlen?


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Mai 2022)

Hi, ich befürchte, wenn du den Aufsatz plus Anhänger erst noch kaufen musst, dann kommst du mit einem Bootstrailer günstiger bei weg.


----------



## Felipe95 (5. Mai 2022)

Hast du denn da eine Empfehlung?
Hätte prinzipiell nichts gegen einen Bootstrailer einzuwenden. Im besten fall kann ich den dann sogar noch für ein "normales" Boot verwenden, wenn ich mich Mal dazu entscheiden sollte.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Mai 2022)

Hi,
ich habe mein Boot auf einem Heku Trailer, der mit diversen Rollen, Stützen, Laufsteg usw. optimiert wurde. Der Hersteller ist nur 30 KM entfernt und ich bin mit dem Trailer sehr zufrieden. Da ich das Boot aber gebraucht mit dem Trailer gekauft habe, war es keine bewusste Kaufentscheidung für den Trailer, sondern für das Komplettpaket.
Bei einem Schlauchboot würde ich auf jeden Fall auf eine ausreichende Auflagefläche (Multirollen und/oder Stützen) achten und den Trailer an das Boot anpasssen (lassen). Die Grundausstattung bei Trailern ist teilweise etwas dürftig. Bei einem 3m Schlauchboot hast du aber den Vorteil, dass du kein großes Gesamtgewicht zu bewältigen hast. Es gibt auch spezielle Schlauchboottrailer.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Mai 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nein ein Böckmann, den habe ich mal aus der Not 2014 gekauft für 350€ die Deichsel ist nicht ausziehbar aber relativ lang was damals fast der Grund war warum ich ihn nicht wollte, heute würde ich ihn auf Grund dessen nicht mehr hergeben datt Ding ist ein MacGyver



Sag ich ja, wie ein Schweizer Taschenmesser



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, ich befürchte, wenn du den Aufsatz plus Anhänger erst noch kaufen musst, dann kommst du mit einem Bootstrailer günstiger bei weg.



Den kannst du aber nur für Boote nutzen, der von Thomas ist universell oben das Boot und unten hast du dein Gerödel drin




Gruß Frank


----------



## Felipe95 (6. Mai 2022)

Das stimmt wohl...
Jetzt bin ich gedanklich schon wieder bei der Version mit Anhänger 
Ein 2m Böckmann Tieflader (kostet ca. 650€) dürfte doch eigentlich reichen oder?
Mit dem zusätzlichen Aufbau bin ich dann knapp über 1.000 €, kann den Anhänger aber auch noch für andere Dinge nutzen.


----------



## steffen78 (6. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte auch schon die Idee mit dem autoanhänger bin bis jetzt an der zu kurzen Deichsel gescheitert. Und was noch dazu kommt ich war letztes Jahr öfter mit schlauchboot unterwegs, entweder mit dem vom Kumpel auf trailer oder mein schlauchboot(beide etwa 4m). Es hat sich heraus gestellt das das aufbauen vom schlauchboot ( inkl. Festen Holzboden) nicht länger dauert als das rangieren und abschnallen mit Trailer... und man ist ohne trailer schneller am wasser...


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> ich war letztes Jahr öfter mit schlauchboot unterwegs, entweder mit dem vom Kumpel auf trailer oder mein schlauchboot(beide etwa 4m). Es hat sich heraus gestellt das das aufbauen vom schlauchboot ( inkl. Festen Holzboden) nicht länger dauert als das rangieren und abschnallen mit Trailer... und man ist ohne trailer schneller am wasser...


Mag sein das du schneller bist, aber ich hatte auch das "Vergnügen" mein Schlauchi alleine aufzubauen und ins Wasser zu schaffen.
Ich war schweißgebadet, alleine schon den Motor mit knapp 50kg in den Kofferaum zu wuchten, der auch noch eine hohe Ladekante hat. (2011 Bandscheibenvorfall!)
Das Boot selbst hat dann auch noch 80 Kg, ich habe es nur einmal gemacht und mir dann einen Trailer gekauft!
Es ist einfach viel bequemer mit Trailer und rückenschonend zudem, vor allem nach einem langen Angeltag, einfach Anhängen und ab nach Hause.
Einziger Nachteil, man ist auf Slipstellen angewiesen, obwohl ich mein Boot auch schon über eine Wiese in Wasser geschubst habe.




(Ist übrigens zu erwerben, siehe Verkäufe)

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich gedanklich schon wieder bei der Version mit Anhänger
> Ein 2m Böckmann Tieflader (kostet ca. 650€) dürfte doch eigentlich reichen oder?
> Mit dem zusätzlichen Aufbau bin ich dann knapp über 1.000 €, kann den Anhänger aber auch noch für andere Dinge nutzen.


Es kommt sicher günstiger, wenn du dir den Hänger kaufst und dann selbst diese Rollen anbringst.
Diese gibt es in vielen Variationen im Netz zu kaufen, auch mit Kippvorichtung.
Mein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege hatte sich einfach zwei Balken quer auf den Hänger gelegt und mit lächerlichen Schraubzwingen befestigt, sah alles recht improvisiert aus und hat da sein Lorsby Aluboot drauf gepackt, als Minimallösung sozusagen?

Jürgen


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (6. Mai 2022)

Ich habe diesen Trailer
Wobei die Preise z.Z. überall anziehen, ich habe noch 900€ bezahlt 






						BT-750L für Schlauchboot - Lake Pearl GmbH
					

Technische DatenBeschreibungFotosPreis BT-750L für Schlauchboot                          Preis: 1450 € Geeignet für Boote bis:  5 m Anhängerabmessungen:  4,60 – 5,98 x 1,71 m Achsentyp: Einachsig Rahmen:  Feuerverzinkter Rahmen Bruttogewicht:  750 kg Leergewicht:  170 kg Nutzlast:  580 kg...




					lake-pearl.eu


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Mai 2022)

Hi, es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie weit du mit dem Auto ans Wasser kommst usw. Ich hatte mal ein 3,30 er Schlauchboot, welches mir vom Handling zu anstrengend war. Da ich es dann so gut wie gar nicht genutzt habe, war der Verkauf naheliegend. Mit dem großen Trailerboot ist das Handling erheblich einfacher.


----------



## Felipe95 (7. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen, ich will/ muss mein Schlauchboot gar nicht slippen.
Ich habe Slipräder am Heckspiegel verbaut, mit denen ich mein Schlauchboot problemlos wie eine Schubkarre auch weitere Strecken bewegen kann.
Daher wäre mir auch ein möglichst kleiner Trailer lieber, der nicht all zu viel Platz auch in der Garage wegnimmt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Mai 2022)

Erkundigt euch beim TÜV, ob eure selbstgebauten Lösungen überhaupt zulässig sind. Wenn etwas passiert, ist die Versicherung sehr gerne dabei, den Schaden nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2022)

Der TÜV prüft, was ihr in Auftrag gebt.... Und das sind dann vom Grundsatz her Dinge, welche einen Eingriff in die Grundsubstanz des Fahrzeugs bzw des Anhängers darstellen... (Anbohren des Rahmens, anschweißen von Traversen...) 

Zu selbstkonstruierten Aufsätzen, Ladehilfen etc wird zu 99% der lapidare Hinweis erfolgen- dass es rechtlich in den Bereich "Ladung" einzuordnen ist - wo besondere Sorgfaltspflichten und Maßgaben gelten und Euch nach Hause schicken.... 

Wenn die Leute vom Stützpunkt servicemäßig gut drauf sind, bekommt ihr vielleicht nen Ausdruck mit nem Sammelsurium an Richtlinien /Gesetzestexten in die Hand gedrückt und das wars


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2022)

Grad die Frage bekommen ob auch angeschraubte Teile dazugehören-

Ja-jeder kennt diese Gepäckgestelle, wie sie auf Kofferraumdeckeln von Roadstern oder bei Deckelanhängern montiert sind- 

Auch diese gelten rechtlich als Ladung


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Mai 2022)

Ein Kollege von mir hat früher bei der DEKRA gearbeitet und meinte, dass ist nicht zulässig, da Zweckentfremdung. Ist ja kein Sport- sondern Lastenanhänger.

Solange nichts passiert, ist alles ok. Wehe, ein Boot fliegt während der Fahrt vom Hänger und es kommt zu schweren Nachfolge-Unfällen. Aber das gilt ja allgemein für alle außen montierten Gepäckstücke. Hatte so etwas auch für mein GFK Boot gebastelt aber nie ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Tommes63 (9. Mai 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich will/ muss mein Schlauchboot gar nicht slippen.
> Ich habe Slipräder am Heckspiegel verbaut, mit denen ich mein Schlauchboot problemlos wie eine Schubkarre auch weitere Strecken bewegen kann.
> Daher wäre mir auch ein möglichst kleiner Trailer lieber, der nicht all zu viel Platz auch in der Garage wegnimmt.


Ich hatte in meiner Schlauchbootzeit einen normalen Kastenanhänger aus dem Baumarkt, mit schwarzem Kennzeichen. Mit dem kann man dann auch "zweckentfremdet" andere Sachen Transportieren, wenn kein grünes (Sportgeräte Anhänger) Kennzeichen. Die oberen Kanten abgepolstert mit Rohrisolierung, damit nichts scheuert, Schlauchboot drauf, einfache Spanngurte, fertig. Wie weit, wie oft fährst du damit? Für meine gelegentliche Nutzung hatte das gereicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir hat früher bei der DEKRA gearbeitet und meinte, dass ist nicht zulässig, da Zweckentfremdung. Ist ja kein Sport- sondern Lastenanhänger.



Vielleicht ist der Zusammenhang etwas durcheinander geraten- umgekehrt, also ein Sportanhänger für Lastentransport zu nutzen - ist in Zusammenhang mit steuerfreier Zulassung (grünes Kennzeichen) nicht zulässig. 

Aber das ist aus fiskalischen Gründen der Fall


----------

